# REMIX: free on 13th and 14th February



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Free for two days, *REMIX* has a total of 209 reviews in the US and UK, 128 five star and 54 four star, and spent 248 days in the UK Kindle Top 100. It's a feel-good page turner.

BLURB: _Caz Tallis restores rocking horses in her London workshop. When shabby but charismatic Joe and his dog turn up on her roof terrace, she is reluctantly drawn into investigating a rock star's murder from three years before - an unsolved case the police have closed. Which, as her best friend James says, is rather like poking a furnace with a short stick&#8230;_

Guaranteed typo-free (UK spelling).

Lexi


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Lexi, and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Thanks. I'd put a link to the Kindle version, but it's been stuck 'in review' for over a week.

I'll insert an image when I've worked out how to...










Yeeha!


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

I've amended this thread to show my new, cheaper price of $0.99.

In the UK Kindle Store, *Remix * is at #1 for Contemporary Romance, # 479 Paid in the Kindle Store. I got this comment yesterday on Kindle Users Forum:

_I finished the book on the way home from work last night, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. I was totally engaged the whole way through, waiting to find out what happened next. The characters were easily visualised and I cared about what happened to them. I work in Hackney, so I found that the familiar setting also drew me in. I knew nothing about rocking horses before starting the book, so that was something new and interesting, and gave the book a very unique flavour. The only thing I was confused about was the seeming obssession the characters had with brandy! I'd highly recommend this book and can easily imagine it being adapted for television - I'd definitely watch._


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Lexi, what do I get if I find a typo?


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Lexi, what do I get if I find a typo?


Hmm, hadn't considered that one. It's going to be my selling point as I promote the paperback to bookshops; I thought I'd offer the manager £5 for every typo he found, just to prove my book's well-edited. (I paid £26 for a revision to the text, when I discovered I'd spelled Marlboro cigarettes 'Marlborough'. That's how much I care.)

How about, if you find a typo you get my next book free? But remember, it's UK spelling - no prizes for spotting words like 'travelling' or 'centre'. And I'm still writing my next book...

Lexi


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Lexi, I just have to say that so far this is an awesome read.  I'm not finished yet, but I'm thoroughly enjoying it.  I did find an error, but not a typo.  Usage, I'm pretty sure.  Regardless, you're right - it is, so far, better edited / proofed than a lot of Big 6 published books


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Lexi, I just have to say that so far this is an awesome read. I'm not finished yet, but I'm thoroughly enjoying it. I did find an error, but not a typo. Usage, I'm pretty sure. Regardless, you're right - it is, so far, better edited / proofed than a lot of Big 6 published books


"An awesome read"! Arkali, I'm sitting here eating spaghetti and typing with a big grin on my face. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Awww, cool   I downloaded the sample the other day,  but just got to start reading it today.  The second I finished the sample I was off to buy the full book.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Good luck with your book. You'll sell a lot of copies to people who are just trying to find an error.  I personaly wouldn't know a typo if I found one...lol


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Good luck with your book. You'll sell a lot of copies to people who are just trying to find an error. I personaly wouldn't know a typo if I found one...lol


Aha, I've cunningly updated the title to this thread in order to foil all those people who were going to buy a copy just to find a typo. They can buy _*Remix *_because it's a good read instead. Meanwhile, I realize I have not yet posted my book trailer here. So:


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome trailer   Ric looks pretty hunky   Anyway - just finished.  I stand by my "Awesome read" assessment, and posted a review for you on Amazon (Anne Victory).  Hope you're coming out with another novel soon


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Awesome trailer  Ric looks pretty hunky  Anyway - just finished. I stand by my "Awesome read" assessment, and posted a review for you on Amazon (Anne Victory). Hope you're coming out with another novel soon


Anne, thank you so much for posting that nice review!

It'll be a while until the book I'm currently writing is finished. At the moment it's called _An Unofficial Girl_. I'll try to write quicker, now I have a customer for it!

Lexi


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Guaranteed customer   I cross-posted the review over to Facebook, too, though I've no idea how that'll fare.  Can't hurt, though.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Guaranteed customer  I cross-posted the review over to Facebook, too, though I've no idea how that'll fare. Can't hurt, though.


No indeed, all publicity is good, thank you.










Lexi


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Hi Lexi - Congratulations on you book being voted October's Book Club read on UK KUF. I've downloaded a copy and look forward to reading it.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Daphne said:


> Hi Lexi - Congratulations on you book being voted October's Book Club read on UK KUF. I've downloaded a copy and look forward to reading it.


Thanks, Daphne - I'm as pleased as Punch _and _Judy. I hope you enjoy _Remix_.


----------



## LC Glazebrook (Sep 23, 2010)

Sounds cool!

LC


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

LC Glazebrook said:


> Sounds cool!
> 
> LC


Thanks. KUF http://www.kuforum.co.uk/kindleusersforum/index.php is a really nice new site, worth checking out.

(Is there a way of doing hyperlinks so you click on the name, rather than showing the URL?)

Lexi


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Lexi Revellian said:


> Thanks. KUF http://www.kuforum.co.uk/kindleusersforum/index.php is a really nice new site, worth checking out.
> 
> (Is there a way of doing hyperlinks so you click on the name, rather than showing the URL?)
> 
> Lexi


Yes. I'm doing the curly brackets ({) instead of the square ([) but this will give you the idea:

Regular, down-n-dirty way:
{url}http://www.whatever.com{/url}

Fancy, extra-special way :
{url=http://www.whatever.com}Whatever Text{/url}


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Thanks, Arkali, let me have a go...

KUF forum: Remix

Funny, only the extra-special way works for me. I'll make a note.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Just a note that the US may be missing out. Remix is currently in the top fifty of the Kindle chart UK, and at number one in Romance.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Remix/dp/B003Z4KBF2/ref=pd_ts_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text

Why not check it out?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lexi Revellian said:


> Just a note that the US may be missing out. Remix is currently in the top fifty of the Kindle chart UK, and at number one in Romance.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Remix/dp/B003Z4KBF2/ref=pd_ts_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text
> 
> Why not check it out?


Just finished it, Lexi. Really, really enjoyed it. I'm trying to think of a way to write a review without giving anything away. I will say that the 4500 locations just sped right by.

At least here I can put spoiler tags so here goes. WARNING: I say whodunit and give away the ending, too, so enter at your own risk.



Spoiler



The more I learned about Emma, the more I was convinced she did it. Love it when I get it right.

I enjoyed the whole book, but I was really impressed with the ending. I thought she'd end up with James and was surprised when she stayed with Ric. What impressed me was that you didn't give it a HEA ending. Caz knows he's a rock star most of whom don't end up in stable relationships. You left it open and that was gutsy. I still have hope for James waiting in the wings and I'm sure he does, too.



Thanks for a really good read.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Margaret, thank you! Just seen this. I've had some lovely reviews, thirteen in the UK and seven here.

_Remix _is doing really well in the UK Kindle Store, and I've picked up a few sales over here too.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Thanks to all you Americans who have bought _Remix_. I guess the London setting is an incentive, if it's not a turn-off...

Proud boast: _Remix _has now spent forty consecutive days in the UK Kindle top 100.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Just updated this neglected thread to reflect Amazon's current discount on the price of _Remix_.


----------

